# Google- All The Natural Health Perks of Peppermint - FYI Living



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*All The Natural Health Perks of Peppermint**FYI Living*The peppermint research review suggests the mint may improve symptoms of *irritable bowel syndrome*. Of eight randomized controlled trials using peppermint as *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

